# pax star rating



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

does pax star rating pop up at the end of the trip to rate the drivers or does it email to rate the drivers?? Android and iOS same??


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it pops up in passenger app when driver completes and rates. But they also get the receipt emailed with chance to rate.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

After 11o 5 star rider ratings by me, I rated someone a 4 last night and gave out another 4 today. I decided that if they don't make an attempt at saying "sorry, I don't know why the pick up point showed the Doubletree Hotel," and it turned out to be a concert venue on the other side of town, they now will get a 4. These riders need to quit lying to me about how their address was magically wrong. I also gave another rider a 4. He and his spouse made out like two teens in the back of my car, and honestly I _ think she had three orgasms _during the 12 mile ride. I told them tips were not expected, but accepted, and they ignored me. I dead headed home from there.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> After 11o 5 star rider ratings by me, I rated someone a 4 last night and gave out another 4 today. I decided that if they don't make an attempt at saying "sorry, I don't know why the pick up point showed the Doubletree Hotel," and it turned out to be a concert venue on the other side of town, they now will get a 4. These riders need to quit lying to me about how their address was magically wrong. I also gave another rider a 4. He and his spouse made out like two teens in the back of my car, and honestly I _ think she had three orgasms _during the 12 mile ride. I told them tips were not expected, but accepted, and they ignored me. I dead headed home from there.


-If their actual location is across town they're not getting a rating because I'm not starting the trip. Wait 5 minutes at original pin drop and collect your $5 cancellation (if applicable).
-It's your car, take control and tell him to stop that bs in the back if it bothers you. If they refuse it's an automatic ONE star, not four. If it's bad kick them out.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

ChattaBilly said:


> After 11o 5 star rider ratings by me, I rated someone a 4 last night and gave out another 4 today. I decided that if they don't make an attempt at saying "sorry, I don't know why the pick up point showed the Doubletree Hotel," and it turned out to be a concert venue on the other side of town, they now will get a 4. These riders need to quit lying to me about how their address was magically wrong. I also gave another rider a 4. He and his spouse made out like two teens in the back of my car, and honestly I _ think she had three orgasms _during the 12 mile ride. I told them tips were not expected, but accepted, and they ignored me. I dead headed home from there.


You have to stop letting passengers take advantage of you.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> He and his spouse made out like two teens in the back of my car, and honestly I _ think she had three orgasms _during the 12 mile ride.


Prude.

That would be a 5 star from me for sure!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Prude.
> 
> That would be a 5 star from me for sure!


Hell yeah, have at just don't leave any on my seat, I'll tale the long way home and we can all finish 



ChattaBilly said:


> After 11o 5 star rider ratings by me, I rated someone a 4 last night and gave out another 4 today. I decided that if they don't make an attempt at saying "sorry, I don't know why the pick up point showed the Doubletree Hotel," and it turned out to be a concert venue on the other side of town, they now will get a 4. These riders need to quit lying to me about how their address was magically wrong. I also gave another rider a 4. He and his spouse made out like two teens in the back of my car, and honestly I _ think she had three orgasms _during the 12 mile ride. I told them tips were not expected, but accepted, and they ignored me. I dead headed home from there.


Why so uptight ? Also, if the pin is wrong, wait 5min cancel rider no show 4 bucks for you.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> I decided that if they don't make an attempt at saying "sorry, I don't know why the pick up point showed the Doubletree Hotel," and it turned out to be a concert venue on the other side of town, they now will get a 4.


If the _true location _is more than a mile or a few minutes from where they dropped the pin, cancel on them. You're under no obligation to dead-head to their pickup. Let them figure out how Uber works.


----------

